# Jury Duty - Defendant Allegedly Stole Riding Lawn Mower



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I got called for jury duty again today, county court this time.

Lucked out and didn't get empaneled, but the indictment was ironic.

Man on trial was accused of stealing a riding lawn mower. Felony.

He was lucky I didn't get picked for that jury...! :x

:lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I got called for jury duty again today, county court this time.
> 
> Lucked out and didn't get empaneled, but the indictment was ironic.
> 
> ...


Would you have asked 1. "What type of grass do you have?" 2. "How tall did you plan to mow your lawn?"


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > I got called for jury duty again today, county court this time.
> ...


It was amazingly ridiculous. There were 85 people called in for a guy boosting a riding lawn mower that cost between $2500 to $30,000 (based on it being grand theft). Probably a nice Gravely or some nice zero turn - rural Texas.

I know the guy deserves a fair trial and all, but dang, he sure tied up a lot of people over a dang lawn mower.

They were asking if anyone has any bias or prejudice that would prevent them from being fair and impartial.

I thought about it. He stole a riding lawn mower. I can be fair and impartial. No bias or prejudice.

Just hang him. I'll yank on the rope to make sure he is dead.  :lol:


----------



## GA_Bermuda (Jun 22, 2019)

Did he drive it away? Would be quite humorous if they also added grand theft auto to it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The indictment was only one page, and didn't say how it was stolen.

It just said there was evidence of an intent to permanently deprive the owner of possession.

I kinda felt sorry for the guy at first. He was going to sell it apparently.

Then I saw him leave the courtroom to go smoke.

When he slipped out the door, he moved like a sneak thief. I can tell.

After that, I was just pissed off that he was causing all this commotion, costing the taxpayers all this money, and just because he would rather steal than go get a job and earn money legally. Slinked thru the door....

Then I decided he was not worthy of any sympathy.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

My favorite is duo/dwi on mowers!


----------

